# Public hunting area around wooster?



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

does anyone know of any public places around wooster to hunt? or know of anyone needin a partner. I'm new in the area and lookin to get out and get a deer durnin bow season

Thanks for ur info


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

killbuck creek wildlife area,off rt 83 south of wooster and funks bottoms on rt 95 west of wooster. sheck odnr for area maps.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Killbuck has over 5000 acres of hunting and fishing. Everything from Waterfowl to Pheasent releases to Squirrels.
Just do a little footwork and you will find a good spot.
Carefull in the swamps areas, you may end up filling your waders with swamp muck.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Public hunting there also 3 South to S. Elyria road then left...there are signs. They release pheasants there although it can get crowded.


----------

